# stables into house



## sywell (14 February 2017)

An unstable proposal
by campaignerkate
On 15 February Wycombe District Council planning committee will decide an application to 'convert' a stable into a two-bedroom chalet-style bungalow. The stable is near the top of a hill, opposite Beeches Farm, in the Chilterns Area of Outstanding Natural Beauty.  

The application includes the creation of a parking and turning area, the removal and replanting of hedgerows, a new garden, and a storage shed.  The first application was withdrawn in January 2016 and further work was done on it before it was resubmitted.

stable
The simple stable, seen from the footpath

The stable (grid reference SU 791 8870) is at the eastern end of the long Hambleden footpath 17 which runs up the valley to the stable at the top.  If the development goes ahead, the applicants will want to divert the footpath so that it loses its lovely, purposeful, direct route.  It would then join Colstrope Lane, beyond the development, on a dangerous slope with limited visibility.

There are nearly 40 objections, mostly from local people but including Hambleden Parish Council, Ramblers, Open Spaces Society and CPRE.  Unfortunately the officer, Alastair Nicholson, is recommending conditional approval.

Powerful


----------



## popsdosh (20 February 2017)

Im guessing they are going for permitted development ,it wont be the last  I know several yards around here that are actively looking.  The Planning officer in his defence has very little he can do to stop it as it wont need a full PP.


----------



## Goldenstar (20 February 2017)

Permitted development rules have been relaxed .
Honestly although clearly I don't know the place myself I can't see the problem conversion of a stables to a house.


----------



## Orangehorse (20 February 2017)

For Permitted Development I thought the building had to have been used for agriculture.  Horses are not agriculture, hence an equestrian business would not get PD use, but they could go for full planning permission and that would have to fit in with the Council's Local Plan and policies.

There is an on-going case like this.  Someone bought a farm a few years ago and it is now an equestrian centre.  They tried to get PD "Q" on the barns but were turned down as it hadn't been in agriculture.  However there are some Councils that seem to allow practically anything.


----------



## Polos Mum (25 February 2017)

My neighbour a while ago had to build her stables out of wood not block so it would be harder for her to get permission to convert them into residential at some point in the future.


----------



## Goldenstar (25 February 2017)

Polos Mum said:



			My neighbour a while ago had to build her stables out of wood not block so it would be harder for her to get permission to convert them into residential at some point in the future.
		
Click to expand...

All this sort of thing is getting relaxed to encourage development .


----------

